
With Negative Rates, Europe Is Entering a No-Default World - SoftwarePatent
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/05/business/dealbook/with-negative-rates-europe-is-entering-a-no-default-world.html?ref=dealbook
======
acd
Central banks is central planning the cost of new money creation by private
banks via the interest rate. With this system we have privatized the gains and
socialized cost of the risk taking to the rest of the population. Capital wins
at least for now.

